# "Baby" Ocean agility and rally brags!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Mr. O is having a good 2014 thus far!! First the kid made the list for the AKC Rally Nationals in Harrisburg for not only Rally Novice...but Rally Advanced as well!! Good boy O! I don't think I'm going to go this year...too much stuff going on in March for us. Maybe next year for Rally Excellent and if he ever makes it for agility, I would be there come hell or high water. 

Over New Years Day, our local NADAC club had a one day trial and O got his second novice jumpers leg. Had a little bit of a WHEEEE moment at the start but he got on board with being a team. 






He's really getting close with us coming together on the agility field. I'm having a lot of fun with him.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

What a good boy. This looks like so much fun to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

